# How To Build a cheap Humidor fan for under $10



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

I was having trouble keeping humidity levels even in my cabinet humidor, i was having varying RH levels from top to bottom even using a cigar oasis. So i wanted to have the ability to circulate the air when the levels were off. So i did some research and came up with this. Here is the steps and list of items needed.

Items Needed:
- CPU 80mm fan: I bought this from Best Buy for $4.99
- Old Cell phone or Toy charger: Free
- Wire connectors: $1.00 (I had some in my garage so they were free, but you can get them for cheap)
- Electrical tape 
- Wire cutters








Step 1:
Look around your house for an old Cell phone charger, toy charger, or any type of charger that has the output around 12v and between 2-3VA. Cut the charging end off and seperate the wires from the fan AND the charger.















Step 2:
Strip the Red and Black wires on the fan. The yellow wire is NOT used, you can cut this short or off. Strip the wires on the charger in the same manner as shown below








Step 3: Use the wire connectors and connect the wires together. Ensure the connections are good before proceeding. 








Step 4: TEST - Dont be scared. I pluged this into a power strip first JUST IN CASE something happened. I had the wires wrong the first time so the fan didnt come on, nothing else happened though...no fire, no explosion, nothing crazy it just didnt work. IF your fan does not come on...switch the wires around and repeat step 3.

Step 5: Tape connections up - If your fan turns on when you plug it in then you are done. Use the electrical tape and tape over the connector to ensure the connectors stay together.

Step 6: INSTALL: You can install this however you want. I simply placed adjacent to my cigar oasis slightly pointing up and to the back to cycle the air. 








After the install:
I am very happy with this fan, it is very quite and doesnt push the air too much, just enough to move the air around.

There are a few things you can also do to regualte the air cycling. For now I simply plug it in to a power strip underneath my cabinet after i open it or if i see the RH levels are off. You can buy a plug in timer and set that to come on certain times throughout the day, which is what i will end up doing. Hope this helps some of you fellow puffers out there.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Nicely done. You can also combine this with a timer so that it only comes on at predetermined intervals.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice job Kevin!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Great tip, Kevin. RG for you, sir.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

36Bones said:


> Great tip, Kevin. RG for you, sir.


Thank you sir, and Ninja too, he's sneaky.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

what was the yellow wire for?? did you just cut it off?

Nice work.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

```

```



gasdocok said:


> what was the yellow wire for?? did you just cut it off?
> 
> Nice work.


I just cut it short but you can cut it off. I think it's a remote power for the PC fan so it can kick on and off as needed when you use it for what it's made for. but we don't need it for this application.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

The yellow wire is a speed signal wire and is used in computers to monitor how fast the fan is spinning. As far as the power adapter goes you can use anything 9-12 volts DC (an AC adapter will not work without a bridge rectifier) If you use a lower voltage the fan will spin slower and move less air but it will have the benefit of being quieter. As far as the amperage you only need ~100 millivolts (0.1 Amps) or so for most of those computer fans. A 2 amp power supply would power 20 of those fans. A higher current (amperage) power supply does not hurt anything it just is not needed.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

looks good Kevin, i've built a slightly more expensive version of this for my humi...


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, this was exactly the type of setup I've been wanting for my coolidor. Do you think an 80mm fan is plenty enough for a 150 qt? Also, since humidity rises does in matter to place a fan at the bottom or top of the coolidor?


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

sleepyguy5757 said:


> Thanks for sharing, this was exactly the type of setup I've been wanting for my coolidor. Do you think an 80mm fan is plenty enough for a 150 qt? Also, since humidity rises does in matter to place a fan at the bottom or top of the coolidor?


It should be plenty. You don't want to move the air too much, nor do you want to blow air directly on your cigars. I put my fan in the bottom to cycle the more humid air up, not sure which way works best, but it works so I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

good stuff kevin. i have one of these in my wineador and it helps regulate the RH in it.


----------



## edin508 (Aug 7, 2012)

Keep in mind, if it is a small coolidor, any and all electric fans will still produce heat. If you have problems with high temps, don't use an electric fan.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

edin508 said:


> Keep in mind, if it is a small coolidor, any and all electric fans will still produce heat. If you have problems with high temps, don't use an electric fan.


I don't know which fan you are using, but the heat produced by this fan is nothing, if there is any at all. I just had mine running for almost 2 hours straight. I just unplugged and felt the motor on both sides...nothing...cool to the touch. I don't think this will cause any heating issues.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info...now I have yet another project my wife will hate me for...LOL


----------



## wihong (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the clear and detailed instruction!


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

thanks Kevin for the awesome idea. for those running fans in their coolidors, what intervals do you set your fan to come on?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Outstanding thread! Can we get this sticky'd?


----------



## apexking (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow this is great thanks for sharing, certainly a project future for me!


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

I want to see this worked into a Wineador drawer front or false bottom...










Edit: Here's the link... price is a little salty, but I'm sure something similar could be rigged up with some vent covers from the local hardware store... hmmm...

Deluxe Dual Fan Cabinet Cooler Kit with Custom Wood Grill & Programmable Thermal Fan Controller w/ LED Display


----------



## lewandowski (Aug 19, 2012)

YOU HAVE INSPIRED ME!!

Two projects are officially added to the list. Battery powered humidor fan and a solar powered humidor fan.


----------

